# I am having an issue with my first Plastidip project!



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> When I spray the Plastidip, it comes out in little blobs. :wtf: Is that normal? Took about six coats to cover the chrome back bar and looks like lizard skin. I have painted a number of vehicles in the past, so even though I'm getting senile, I'm pretty sure it isn't my technique.
> 
> Any comments, questions welcomed!
> 
> I'll try and post pic's tomorrow.:whatdoyouthink:


Too cold a can. Place in warm water and shake vigorously for a minute between pauses.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Too cold a can. Place in warm water and shake vigorously for a minute between pauses.


The can has been inside for about two weeks. I also brought it inside between coats. Next time I try this, it'll be warmer outside. I took everything apart thinking I would spray inside, but I had forgotten how many wires were now inside there as I added a number of items over the past year, so I just taped it off and let it hang.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Read the directions upon the can and IT will tell ya what ya did !

Plasti Dip ...Plasti Dip ... Yuck ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brian v said:


> Read the directions upon the can and IT will tell ya what ya did !
> 
> Plasti Dip ...Plasti Dip ... Yuck ...


It is quite possible I missed something, but I did read them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you clean the part you are Plasti Dipping with an approved solvent to make sure there are no contaminents like oils that prevent adherence of the dip ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brian v said:


> Did you clean the part you are Plasti Dipping with an approved solvent to make sure there are no contaminents like oils that prevent adherence of the dip ?


First orange cleaner, then alcohol, then air blast to dry up the alcohol.

Oh and the problem started at the can. You could see the clumps. Clean nozzle as well.


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Prep work is key. Acetone and clean lint free rags 

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe it's just a bad can. Definitely sounds like it isn't coming out of the nozzle correctly.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ that happened to me 1 out of the 4 cans I bought from DipYourCar was bad. It sprayed out in droplets instead of a spray. Followed the directions, had the right temperature. It wasn't a prep issue, it was spraying out poorly. They were total jerks about replacing my can too, poor customer service.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cully77 said:


> ^^ that happened to me 1 out of the 4 cans I bought from DipYourCar was bad. It sprayed out in droplets instead of a spray. Followed the directions, had the right temperature. It wasn't a prep issue, it was spraying out poorly. They were total jerks about replacing my can too, poor customer service.


Granted, I've only bought cans of Black or White, but I just pick them up at Home Depot or Lowe's - I bet it'd be way easier to return a bad can there.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Granted, I've only bought cans of Black or White, but I just pick them up at Home Depot or Lowe's - I bet it'd be way easier to return a bad can there.


Yeah I bought anthracite grey true Metallic. I'm not a huge fan of just the flat black look. But it's just temporary anyway until I powedecoat this spring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cully77 said:


> Yeah I bought anthracite grey true Metallic. I'm not a huge fan of just the flat black look. But it's just temporary anyway until I powedecoat this spring


They do make a Glossifier, which shines it up a bit, but I swear it always felt tacky after applying it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ewww yeah that's not looking good at all. That looks like baby's 1st crap that overwhelms the newborn size diapers the hospital gives you when you go home.

I'd also try to take the can back. Glossifier is a sensitive application where how you spray it plus humidity can change if you get gloss or frost look.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Glossifier is a sensitive application where how you spray it plus humidity can change if you get gloss or frost look.


I just ended up with a ton of orange peel. It was shiny, but never felt dry. It seems to have "worn off" the last time I saw it (I used it on the grille on my brother's Buick), though it is still a little shinier than just regular Plasti-Dip.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> They do make a Glossifier, which shines it up a bit, but I swear it always felt tacky after applying it.


I bought some at the same time, but decided to wait on using it until I redo the piece.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I just ended up with a ton of orange peel. It was shiny, but never felt dry. It seems to have "worn off" the last time I saw it (I used it on the grille on my brother's Buick), though it is still a little shinier than just regular Plasti-Dip.


Yeah you have to keep reapplying it overtime. There is a UV resistant one that may hold up longer, I wasn't about to spend $13 on a can to see if it outlast the $3 one.


----------

